# 1988 Buick Century oil pump



## deckman (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi,
I am looking for info about how difficult it is to replace an oil pump on a 1988 Buick Century. I believe it is clogged, the oil pressure sensor was clogged and it is idling to high. I have the valve cover off and when it is running, there is no oil coming out of the holes. Is the oil pan difficult to drop? Where can I find a new oil pump if necessary? It is a 2.5 liter engine.
deckman


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Could be just the pickup screen is clogged on the pump... Not a good sign though.. I would pick up the Haynes manual at the local auto parts store for about fifteen bucks and see what it entails. They are handy.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

It looks relatively easy.
http://www.autozone.com/az/cds/en_us/0900823d/80/0e/f8/34/0900823d800ef834/repairInfoPages.htm


----------



## deckman (Aug 7, 2007)

*Thanks Sammy and ClutchChicago,*

Thanks Sammy and Clutchcargo,
I am going to go for it when I get a chance.
Mike




Clutchcargo said:


> It looks relatively easy.
> http://www.autozone.com/az/cds/en_us/0900823d/80/0e/f8/34/0900823d800ef834/repairInfoPages.htm


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Go for it Deckman!

I just spent two days turning wrenches on the wifes 94 4RNR for a water pump and timing belt. Had to make my own wrench to remove the vibration damper cause after five auto parts stores with the "deer in the headlights" look and no answers I took it on myself. 

Just take your time and get the service manual and you'll do fine.


----------



## SteveBob (Nov 2, 2007)

*1988 buick skylark coil problems*

I have a 1988 buick skylark with a 4 cylinder 2.5 liter fuel injected engine that ran perfect and a second later it was only running on 2 cylinders. Could it be a bad coil pack? And how do i get to the coil packs, what is the easiest way?


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

I think on the 2.5 its on top of the motor with an aluminum cover... Only four bolts. 

I had a 93 Grand Prix V6 3.0 that did the same thing.. A portion of the ignition module died that serviced one coil so it ran like a V4 intermittently. 
Drove the mechanics crazy so I fxed it myself. Needed a 5.5 MM socket to pull the module too...


----------

